# Balsamic Vinegar



## geocorn (Jul 25, 2008)

Mosti has a new product, Balsamic Vinegar. We tried some in Montreal and it is the best I have ever had. If you like this type of product, I have it on the site now at an introductory price of $19.99. I expect to have them in stock by the first of August.


Click here to learn more and order.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 25, 2008)

What is the volume of the bottle George


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 25, 2008)

The advertisement says "1997" ......... Your description says "1977"

Looks interesting.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 25, 2008)

Fixed the desciption and added the amount. 8.5 fl. oz. or 250 ml


----------

